# What dslr??



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I have an olympis digital compact camera at the min, But would like to o for a dslr, I want something that is easy to use, takes good pics, and a good beginners camera, I have found this on jessops whats people's thought's?? I had a hold of the nikon and really like the feel of it

Mainly take pics of cars, people, scenery, etc

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...Nikkor 18-55mm f3.5-5.6G Lens-73578/Show.html


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm looking at the exact same camera but the one for £399 with the VR lens, can't afford it till next month though 

The reviews online seem very very good.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

i was looking at the nikon d60 and the canon 450d and choose the canon, yes its a little bit extra but well worth the extra, for instance the live view function is fantastic !


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea i looked at the vr lens didnt know what the diffrence was?? I cant have one till 3rd october as thats my birthday, my gf and parents and grandad will go together on it, want to get the right one thore


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Does anyone have this camera who wouldnt mind post up a few pics there have archivered with it


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

ive just bought a new lense of someone of here, going to the superbikes this weekend so ill have a play and see what i can do, just need to state im no expert as i havent had it very long 

fingers crossed ill have some by monday nite from a canon 450d !


----------



## scottlorimer69 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have the nikon d60 and love it.just starting to get to grips with all the setting's but works great on auto.mainly use it for general snaps and motorsport photo's.Go for it cracking piece of kit!:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

scottlorimer69 said:


> I have the nikon d60 and love it.just starting to get to grips with all the setting's but works great on auto.mainly use it for general snaps and motorsport photo's.Go for it cracking piece of kit!:thumb:


Would you mind posting up a few shots u have taken please:thumb:


----------



## scottlorimer69 (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's a couple!!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Them pics are great mate, think i might have to go for the Nikon:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

pbase.com. Go check it out. Qualitywise there's not much to choose between them.

Bret


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> pbase.com. Go check it out. Qualitywise there's not much to choose between them.
> 
> Bret


Thankyou Bret, Is these taken wit the camera and lense im looking to buy?

:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

well, I'd start here: http://www.pbase.com/cameras

Bret


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

i got a nikon d5000 bloody amazing.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

what did you get in the end?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> Does anyone have this camera who wouldnt mind post up a few pics there have archivered with it


Seriously thats a pretty pointless exercise. At this level of camera the difference in image quality is hardly going to be noticeable to an untrained eye. Add to that the fact that lenses give the biggest difference in image quality on SLR cameras. But most importantly its down to skill, a pro could take better pics with an entry level slr then I could with a top of the range slr. You need to consider your budget first then go and try a few cameras out, try to avoid unnecessary gimmicks or headline megapixel counts and go for the one that suits you best. I went for a canon 30d over a 450d even though the 450d had more features for a similar price but the 30d is a better built camera with better ergonomics. I also went canon because it offered me the lenses I will need in the future, I shoot a lot of air shows and the canon 100-400mm lens is a gem so I bought the body that has the lens I need. You may not need these type of lenses so another make may suit you better.


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had 2 canons and 3 Nikons.

my first canon and nikon were 35mm and I could never tell the difference when developed at the same place.

Now, after going back to a Canon DSLR I have returned to Nikon and don't think I'll be going back.

Both Nikons have given great pictures with 'kit' lenses, and the colour reproduction is awesome. Had a D50 to start with (3 years ago) producing results like this:










If you ever get bored, you can always upgrade to other professional lenses: I borrowed one at the same WSB race on the same day as the picture above, but took a couple like this where you can see the digital display:










Whatever you go for, make sure you check which lense you're getting, you'll be much happier with the results.

Andy


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

VR stands for vibration reduction.

It compensates for shake and gives you a better image.

You'll hear people say it's a couple of (f) stops quicker. 

What this means is that the lens has a variable aperture (hole in the middle that lets the light through. The smaller the hole (f number), the smaller the Depth Of Field (DOF) (amount of image in focus from near to far). By reducing the aperture, you restrict how much light can get through the lens in any given time. So, to correctly expose the image, you have to go to a longer shutter opening time to allow the correct amount of light through.

As the shutter open time gets longer. The amount of shake and therefore blur increases if you handhold the camera. So the Vibration Reduction (VR) allows you to go a few f stops lower than you normally would (or longer exposures) before you need to go to a tripod to steady your cam and get a correctly exposed (blur free) image. Of course, some times you want blur and the you can turn it off.

It's a good thing to have in other words Canon call it IS (Image Stabilisation) but it's the same thing.

Hope this helps.

Even on auto, the step up to dSLR will blow you away and you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Taken with Canon 20D, 70-300mm IS (resized for web)


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

As already mentioned...

Posting pics is pretty useless in a way as you still have to take the picture and if not on auto need to set the camera to the situation. Also a good quality lens on a cheaper camera will give great results. 

DPreview is good for reviews, if your into looking at pictures then use flickr and choose the camera your looking at to see snaps...

Magazines tend to favour either Nikon or Canon depending who seems to sponsor them....


My advice would be to try them first, get a feel for them where the buttons are does it feel right, weight? size etc.


Good luck as I know its a mind field once you start looking.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Them pics are great mate, think i might have to go for the Nikon:thumb:


I could take those pics with a £20 compact....or my £5k worth of gear here, there is no way to judge a camera's suitability by looking at a few web pics.

You said you want 'easy to use' but do you realise that a DSLR requires MUCH more knowledge and practice to use properly than a compact. If you want to use it on auto you are just carrying around a big, expensive, heavy, limited compact effectively, that will have LESS lens flexibility than a compact as well.

Think carefully about whether you actually DO want a DSLR for any reason other than they sound cool. In reality, 90% of DSLR owners would be better off with a quality compact or prosumer camera that doesnt require the same levels of knowledge and skill to use.

For detailing a compact is usually better anyway IMHO. I have a full pro standard kit here and 99% of the time use my Ixus for detailing pics. It has larger depth of field, which allows entire cars to be in focus without needing a tripod, it is 100x better for close-up shots of defects and fits in my pocket without any issues. Having a DSLR for detailing is crazy really - you MUST have a tripod to use it well, need a bag of different lenses to get the same focal length range as even a basic compact and cost far more for a kit even half decent.

Think carefully before splashing the cash - the initial camera purchase is only the start of what you need to get even close to compact quality. (Speaking as an SLR user for >25 years and having owned many film and digital bodies and a big bag of pro lenses etc)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great advice there Damon, thanks.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i have a sony a300 with 18-200 and grip considering selling. PM me for details


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

When buying a DSLR, your not really buying a camera but the manufactures lens system.

I have a Canon 30D, 50mm f1.8, 24-115mm f4 L, 70-200mm f4 L and 100-400mm L. It's a great bit of kit, but carrying it is a nightmare. I haven't used it since I got a Canon Powershot G10, which is a really great bit of kit. It has all the functions of a DSLR and a point and shoot. It shots video, jpg and raw.

The only problem is internal dust, but that not just a problem with this model.

See if you can tell which pictures we taken with each camera


----------

